
Show HN: NoStash, a simple, new, indie, future proof note taking app - siscia
https://nostashapp.com/
======
siscia
Author here, if you got any comment I am happy to reply!

I created the NoStash because I wanted a small app, just like that for me.

I didn't find anything quite like it, and so I made it.

It is about being slow growing, simple to use, fast, and enjoyable.

Habits and discipline in note taking over strikes of inspiration and moments
or motivation.

Enjoy!

